# Anyone using the Blackhawk Check Six holster?



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll have had my P229 SAS a week tomorrow (love it!), and while I didn't buy it as a CC gun, if I can make it work out - cool! I'm 5'10", 230 lbs (ugh), and I'm considering trying out the Blackhawk Check Six holster. Is anyone out there using it? 

I like the idea that the gun can be positioned in the 4:30 - 5:00 position. I live in GA, so a lot of the winter can be handled with a sweat shirt or a light jacket. Then, in the spring and summer, a open Hawaiian flowerdy shirt over a T-shirt would be almost too hot for me, but doable.

I also have to wear a suit jacket or sports coat for work several times a month, so if I can get a holster that will work under the jacket/coat, that would be perfect.

I'd love to see what y'all carry, what you carry it in, where you carry it, and how it looks concealed.


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I got the Check Six holster about a week ago; I really like it! It is well-made, fits the gun like a glove, nice balance. I think it would be too noticeable under a suit/sport coat, but I've already worn it out a few time under an open shirt.


----------

